# adding a slingshot to my basement target/plinking fun



## spork (Jun 22, 2019)

Hello Everyone,

I have a scout on order with the simple shot plastic ammo as well. I have a commercial bb/pellet trap in my basement where I shoot with the avanti 499 which is a low fps bb gun. I'm expanding my options. I also purchased a cold steel blow gun and use the stun darts. That thing is awesomely fun.

I've read many of the catch box posts. I made a simple one out of cardboard, a t-shirt, and a can. it seems to work well with the stun darts. I would like the catch box to be duel use. Plinking plastic army men and other stuff is a lot of fun but for inside I'm thinking of staying with paper targets and the discs made for this sort of thing. The stun darts get stuck in cans which is amusing but they are sharp when trying to dig the darts out of them. Still the stun darts might be the best for indoor plinking fun as they knock stuff over without ricochet.

I'm planning to order the simple shot target discs along with their band made for bb's as well. Would this band be able to punch through cardboard with a paper target at 20ish feet with airsoft bb's? I want to use my commercial bb trap for the slingshot as well and I think larger ammo would tear up the cardboard backer too quickly. The commercial targets that show color where the bb went through are well worth the money.

So I guess my question would be if I'm using airsoft bb's or the larger plastic ammo can I still develop proper skill with a slingshot?

Do you ever get bored shooting the same lid over and over again? My plan is to use the commercial trap and a home made slingshot catch box. Just not sure how complicated to make it.

thanks


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Start simple. Then feel your way as you go.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Start with a .177 BB setup. They tend to be more stable than plastic (though heavy weight airsoft work great as well). Just a matter of getting the band/tube set just right - 1632 tubes work the best IMO. Single or with a short pseudo loop.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Great you’re having fun. Welcome to the forum


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

Welcome to the forum. I'd say Matt has the right idea. Keep the band power light to match your ammo weight.


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

I am new to 1632 tube having just bought some for the first Time. I love the stuff for shooting 1/4" ammo. It really spits the stuff out with some authority. So far I have only used it in my basement range which is about 20 yards.

GP


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Welcome to the forum.

Quote: "So I guess my question would be if I'm using airsoft bb's or the larger plastic ammo can I still develop proper skill with a slingshot?"

The key issue is having a projectile and a draw weight that will enable your chosen ammo to have a straight as possible trajectory to achieve accuracy.

Airsoft BB's are great fun for plinking, but do tend to lose accuracy beyond 5-6 yards when used with slingshots. However, they do have the merit of fragmenting when they hit hard surfaces - a positive safety feature.

Unfortunately, there is no "hop-up" option available on slingshots to make airsoft BB's more accurate .

Regular .177 steel BB's are a better choice in this sense, but both should have no trouble perforating thicker corrugated cardboard at fairly close range.

That said, both ammo versions are fine to practice a consistent release technique to improve your shooting skills indoors.

If you do decide to use airsoft BB's, biodegradable versions are doubtlessly a better choice when plinking outdoors: plastic is becoming a no-no.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Welcome!


----------



## spork (Jun 22, 2019)

thank you everyone.

I hung a old curtain from the ceiling in my basement otherwise the back stop is a concrete wall. I think shooting metal bb's with safety glasses should be ok. I found some scrap plywood and working on a catchbox. The inner dimensions are roughly a 15 inch cube. I could make a bigger one later on or use the curtain by itself. I ordered a set of leather and silicone targets. Also some of the bb band sets from simple shot.

Still been goofing around with the blow gun. Even in my basement the plastic darts have range limitations. Can't wait to try out the slingshot. I will certainly consider biodegradable ammo for outdoors if not using a catch.


----------

